# Our Staffy Pup



## paleoherp (Oct 16, 2008)

Just thought I would share some pics of our new Staffordhire Bull Terrier Pup, _Rocky. _
Rocky will be our first stud dog as he is DNA Cleared of Hereditary Cateracts and L-2-hydroxyglutaric aciduria.
We have had him for 2 weeks and he has been great so far and is very laid back, typical of male staffies. He has just started puppy school as we like our dogs well socialized and we will start obedience training shortly after his C5 vacination at 12 weeks.
My family loves staffies, they are great with kids and are very people friendly and are ideal for indoors and out.
The Staffordshire Bull Terier was brought into existence in the early 1800's and is a cross between the bulldog of the day and the old English Terrier, a breed which is now extinct.
Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2008)

He's adorable! Is he an amstaff or english?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 16, 2008)

AAAww how cute


----------



## paleoherp (Oct 16, 2008)

He is English, the breed was developed in Staffordshire, England. I am not sure why the American's use the term Staffie, but then I no nothing about the history of Pit Bulls.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's cause there is an american staffie which was bred from the english staffy, but they are quite different dogs.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 16, 2008)

they are very different dogs. he is gorgeous. we breed american staffys. staffs are an awesome dog. i love em.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 16, 2008)

awww he is adorable. I've had staffies in the past and they are brilliant dogs.


----------



## Barno111 (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovely looking dog mate. He is almost the same color as our big girl. Our family just loves them as well. The american staffy is alot taller and bigger then the english. The American staffy's can easily turned into hunting dogs where as the english are alot more laid back. But you dont want to be jumping in a face at night with them. My old staffy before he passed actually protected my dad and mum from a man with a knife who was coming to rob us when we were out a gayndah. Very good people dogs!


----------



## Emzie (Oct 16, 2008)

he is so cute

looks like he is smiling


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 16, 2008)

so cute, i want a puppy too!!!


----------



## pepper (Oct 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous. I just love the English staffy. I'm not really into American staffs as alot of people pass off pit bulls as AM staffs. 

My daughters pitbull killed my much loved Chiuhau stud a couple of weeks ago. My girl is pregnant so I'm hoping for a white male the same as the stud.... I really miss him


----------



## paleoherp (Oct 16, 2008)

Emzie said:


> he is so cute
> 
> looks like he is smiling


 
Yeh that's the classic staffie smile that's for sure 

PAPPER- Sorry to hear about your Chiuhau, good luck with the bubs, hope you get the white one. 

Feel free to post pics of your dog would love to see.
Cheers


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 16, 2008)

i have a pure bred english staffordshire and i love him heaps. 
here is a pic of himm 
he loves bones lol







m

p.s they grow quickly so make the most of it


----------



## paleoherp (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice dog, yeh they do grow quick, Rocky has grown quite a lot before our eyes just in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## smeejason (Oct 17, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> It's cause there is an american staffie which was bred from the english staffy, but they are quite different dogs.


 Actual fact they are they were the same breed. Englishmen and irishmen took their little fighting dogs to america when they migrated. the difference is that they english stafford had its breed standard change in the early 1900's to take them away from the taller build and their fighting heritage. The Am staff is a similar story with a breed standard created to show the pit bul and a new name was given to them and they are now a registeed breed. the pit bul is the original fighting dog brought to america sought of . but unfortunately americans being americans they had to make him bigger and better. most english pit dogs weighed 30 - 40 pounds and were 19 inch at the shoulder. pit buls now are getting up to 60 pounds at fight weight. 
Interestingly a lot of breeders have now dropped the new Standard and are trying to revive the original atheletic staffy of old.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 17, 2008)

smeejason said:


> Actual fact they are they were the same breed. Englishmen and irishmen took their little fighting dogs to america when they migrated. the difference is that they english stafford had its breed standard change in the early 1900's to take them away from the taller build and their fighting heritage. The Am staff is a similar story with a breed standard created to show the pit bul and a new name was given to them and they are now a registeed breed. the pit bul is the original fighting dog brought to america sought of . but unfortunately americans being americans they had to make him bigger and better. most english pit dogs weighed 30 - 40 pounds and were 19 inch at the shoulder. pit buls now are getting up to 60 pounds at fight weight.
> Interestingly a lot of breeders have now dropped the new Standard and are trying to revive the original atheletic staffy of old.



So the 'old' english staffy looked basically like the current Amstaffs? 

Sounds like what happened to the bull dog. The original British bulldog or 'bulldogge' looks alot like the Ambull, just the American breeders kept the breed in its original standard and the Brits crossed it to become a dwarf breed.


----------



## BiteMee (Oct 17, 2008)

Amstaff is Not the same breed as english, the fact that the amstaff was crossed with other breeds to get the height and bulk in early years makes them completly different.

yes they are the same breed as pit bulls though, and yes they were registered under a different name so they could go another way from dog fighting. the amstaff breeders went more towards the conformation and showing of the breed, while others kept the pit bull as fighting dogs.

this link explains everything well
http://www.pitbull.org.au/history.htm


----------



## miss2 (Oct 17, 2008)

hes going to be a VERY good looking dog when he gest bigger 
hes cute now, but gonna b handsome later lol


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 17, 2008)

What a cheeky little boy - he's adorable!


----------



## Camo (Oct 17, 2008)

Staffy's are my favourite dog. He is beautiful and i am sure he will grow up to be a good looker.

Cameron


----------



## mach (Oct 21, 2008)

can anyone tell me is the american staffie a pit bull


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 21, 2008)

it is somewhat a pitbull but are recognised as different breeds. this link explains the connection.

http://www.pitbull.org.au/history.htm


----------



## benashki (Jan 17, 2009)

ok with all these facts being tossed about why ohhhh whyyyyyyyy has no one pointed out that there is no such breed as an ENGLISH STAFFY?... 

There are three breeds of similar origin.. Staffordshire bull terrier, APBT,and American staffy.. 
..


----------



## djfreshy (Jan 17, 2009)

American Pit Bull Terriers aren't even a breed. Theres not a canine association in the world that recognizes them as a breed. English staffys are non existant. Their correct name is Staffordshire Bull Terrier. Im judging 31 of them tomorrow! Cant wait!


----------



## kel (Jan 17, 2009)

benashki the term english staffy annoys the crap out of me too


----------



## paleoherp (Jan 17, 2009)

Where did my pics go :shock:


----------



## noidea (Jan 17, 2009)

*Being a massive Staffy lover I thought I'd share with you the history of the Staffy in qld as written on the Staffordshire Bullterrier Club of Queenslands site.*

*First there were the men of the 'Blackcountry', tough men, who lived in a harsh environment. Miners, chain makers and iron workers, hard working, hard living men. Men who escaped their miserable hard lives by participating in cruel blood thirsty brawls to make an extra shilling. These men bred, developed and worked a breed of dog to be proud of, a dog who loved the Blackcountry life, a companion at home or in the pit, a Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

In 1935, some of these men realised that the future of their beloved breed was in the show ring, blood sports were illegal and to ensure the survival of the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, they formed a club, wrote a breed standard, registered the dogs and went to a dog show.

When Bill and Eve Stevens emigrated to Australia in 1951 little did they know that the two companions they brought with them, a dog Tinkers China (Proud Brin X Hals Wish) and a bitch Bill's Hope (Stokerrow Tiger X Trixie Twister), would be the first Staffords registered in the eastern states and through their progeny would emerge an empire of breeders and enthusiasts all over Australia.

Beginning with Westaff (Stevens) prefix many others were attracted to this versatile dog. Raijoh (Johnson) bred the first Stafford in Australia to win Best In Show in 1959. Raijoh Rhino (Aberdein)(Westaff Game Lad X Westaff Gainas Lady), notably this dog's son Rettondon Max (Lamb)(Raijoh Rhino X Brindle Babs Of Bandits (Imp UK) was reserve in show at the same show. Kumbari (Knight) campaigned the first Australian Champion in 1959, Ch Westaff Red Devil (tinkers China X Bills Hope). Many others were responsible for great achievements within the breed and many founded todays most well know staffords, including Rettondon (Lamb), Holdfast (NSW, first prefix) (Crawford), Ribrasta(Gower), Nipro (Orpin), Olmoday (Davidson) and Allstaff (Thomas) to name a few.

The mid 60's saw a pet dog (Constones Cadet Again) (Bakhead Benjamin X Constones Comette) come to Queensland with his family from the UK and gave Queensland breeders a much needed outcross. Dr. Lois Davidson (Olmoday) and Dr. Chris and Ida Lamb (Rettondon), imported dogs from the UK and New Zealand in the mid 60's. Ch Lydes Jaguar of Linksbury (UK) (Eng Ch Rellim Ferryvale Victor X Linksbury Derry Dhu), Ch Linksbury Isola of Olmoday(UK) (Rossile Hobson X Linksbury Laura) and Redheads Gigi (NZ) (Loggerheads Blunderbus X Loggerheads Tilleyvalley). All of which contributed to extending Queenslands breeding gene pool. Ch Lydes Jaguar of Linksbury (Imp UK) was used extensively throughout the eastern states and can be found behind most Borstaff, Laundulad, Kombari, Ourgang, Linkman and Drogheda dogs, to name a few.

As interest in Staffords grew it became apparent that owners should band together to form a club. In 1966, The Staffordshire and Bull Terrier Club of Qld was formed. Over the next twenty years the club grew and prospered. Bringing international breed specialists to judge championship shows. But in 1985 it was obvious that this two breed club was no longer able to fulfil the needs of its members. It was disbanded to make way for The Staffordshire Bull Terrier Club of Queensland, formed in 1986, and body for the representation of the unique Staffordshire Bull Terrier.

The members went on a promotional campaign, leaping at every opportunity to promote the breed. The club initiated a coloured monthly magazine, BBQ's and spit roasts, every dog show usually saw stafford exhibitors band together and the ladies put on a great spread of food, usually trying out new recipes on their unsuspecting friends. In 1987, a new sport was developed--Lure Racing. Two dogs are matching the clock, with prizes given in the age groups. Up to ninety dogs would regularly attend race meetings. Demonstration races were held at regular greyhound and harness races.

Such was the club's growth that in 1989 Norman Berry (UK) (Rendorn) judged the club's Championship Show. An Australian record entry of 211 took the committee by surprise. 1991 and Bill McKnight (Ireland)(Belnite) again received an Australian record entry of 246, then in 1995 Trevor Rowe (UK) had an entry of 267, another Australian record entry. The clubs championship show continues to be the highlight of the year.

Several members have been honoured for their work and support of our club by being given life membership. The late Dr Lois Davidson (Olmoday) 1986, the late Bill Stevens (Westaff) 1988, Mrs Audrey Knight (Kumbari) 1989, Miss Dell Cossart (Wynstaff) 1990, John Hebbard (Constaff) 1994, and Mrs Annetta Bainbridge (Kumbari) 1995.

Obedience competitions have not been forgotten. In 1990, Bellabarn Barkley Bob AD AOC, owned and trained by Glynn Brynt of Bundaberg, became the first Stafford in Australia to be awarded the highest obedience award, Australia Obedience Champion. In 1991 the club initiated an obedience course and conducted several demonstrations at shows, shopping centres and school fetes. The club conducts a yearly pointscore competition for all levels of obedience.

The club continues to be stable and now the Queensland club is looking to new horizons, with so much for people to do with their time it seems that dogs would be on the back burner. But the Stafford is such a dog that it continues to top the list of wanted breeds. In the early 90's the club fought against the anti-dog lobby to ensure that our beloved breed was not coupled with the Pit bull. The club developed a code of ethics that was another first for the Queensland dog world, this code was later adopted by our controlling body. Now adays it's the Pit Bull that wants to be a stafford. Europe, England and America have been besieged by the anti-dog lobby, at present the European stafford fights for its very own survival. Perhaps Australia will see some trouble but I know that the breed will continue to fight on.

The future of the Stafford in Queensland is reliant on the breeders and owner of the present, remembering the past, their actions and achievements, their dedication, education and attitudes will ensure the breed will proudly progress.
*
* 
Author
Annetta Bainbridge
Life Member
*


----------



## Miss B (Jan 17, 2009)

benashki said:


> ok with all these facts being tossed about why ohhhh whyyyyyyyy has no one pointed out that there is no such breed as an ENGLISH STAFFY?...


 
Lol I was wondering the same thing. There's no such thing as an 'English Staffy'.

The correct name is Staffordshire Bull Terrier aka Staffy, or Stafford.

And then there is the American Staffordshire Terrier aka Amstaff.

The only thing that annoys me more than the name 'English Staffy' is hearing the whole, "Rare blue Staffy!!!" crap.


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a rare staffy its an "aussie" bred staffy its parent heritage is female pure bred staffordshire terrier crossed with a dashuand+dingo+foxy male....my brother got a pure bred and didnt even think his short butted dog (being the mix bred one) would be able to get to his girl ...but she had other things on her mind and actually sat down to allow this pip squeek to do his way with her ...well we got a pup off them who is actually one of the best dogs around and his male dog "milo" lost his man hood!


----------



## dano85 (Jan 17, 2009)

"Rare blue Staffy!!!" crap
what do you mean are they rare or not?


----------



## amazonian (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice pup


----------



## benashki (Jan 17, 2009)

ahhahahaha YAY im so glad theres ppl on this forum that know the correst term...,, In another thread in this forum they dnt particularly believe me that theres no such thing,,,


----------

